# How to Hide Certain Art Submission Categories from Search?



## cooki-citron (Mar 27, 2018)

Basically, Every time I log into the browse category; there's either feet, hyper, skat/water sports or vore for every other art submission.. Can someone tell me where to find the setting to turn on specified search options to exclude feet, vore, hyper, and skat/water sports from my browsing??
Please and thank you!
~One Concerned Cooki


----------



## Uluri (Mar 27, 2018)

FA does not have a blacklist feature, and Mature+ content is either turned on or off. Sorry for bad news.

The general response from admins to blacklist being suggested Is usually, "blacklist is a very requested feature, but would need to recode the site from the ground up to implement it."or something like that.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Mar 28, 2018)

There's no way to exclude content from the browse page at present. If you use the search function, however, you can exclude as many terms as you want by appending "!keyword" to your search.

So in your case, let's say you wanted to find art of fox characters but not one of the kinks you specified. Your search might look like this:


> fox !foot !feet !vore !hyper !scat !watersports


----------

